# New customer



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Well new again,I have sold to him before.But anyway 30 ton per week until I'm out.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow, 30 ton a week. Whats the story? Cattle feeding operation?


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaMike said:


> Wow, 30 ton a week. Whats the story? Cattle feeding operation?


Yep fat cattle.7000 ??

Just when I was contemplating tearing up more hay ground.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Seems like hay has suddenly taken off here also. Nov., Dec., and the first half of Jan. were unusually slower this year than in the past.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Sold some nice 3rd cut round bales at auction Saturday for $250/ton or $125/bale. Week before was $240/ton.

Folks must be out or getting close to out of hay, had three calls this week for people wanting hay.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Evidently no one is running out of hay around here. 4x5 rounds were going for $15 - $20 / bale at last week's auction. Barely covers cost of production.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Evidently no one is running out of hay around here. 4x5 rounds were going for $15 - $20 / bale at last week's auction. Barely covers cost of production.


Yup, Neighbor is taking decent small squares to auction and getting 160-185/ton...


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Had a barn full of hay for 6 months going 3 or 4 bales at a time. Had a new customer show up Saturday and bought everything I had left in the barn and paid cash. 2 new customers in the last two weeks and they have told me they will take everything I can bale. I will be a happy camper if they actually come through like they say next season.


----------

